# Kinky Friedman KINKYCRISTO Cigar Review - Not Kinky Enough



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When I smoke a KF, I always expect something different, sort of like a Drew Estate. They are different, but not WAY different. Just a little bit di...

Read the full review here: Kinky Friedman KINKYCRISTO Cigar Review - Not Kinky Enough


----------

